# Thoughts on Aluminum Rollerball?



## Cwalker935 (Mar 28, 2018)

I am playing with a slimmer Rollerball using 1/2” round aluminum stock and powder coating. The 1/2 round stock does not leave much room for more contouring, particularly on the upper barrel. This is my first try.  I think the nose cone needs more taper and I could taper the lower barrel.  Would add a clip or roll stop and use more vibrant colors.  Any thoughts, criticisms or comments.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 28, 2018)

I make my nose cones 10mm or less in diameter, and a contoured area down towards the end. the refill is less than .250 so you have lots of room to work with.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Mar 28, 2018)

I would like a sharper taper at the end of the section, but that's a "chocolate/vanilla" thing.  I love the plain shape of the pen.  It's one I want to pick and use to write.  That means you win!


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Mar 28, 2018)

mredburn said:


> I make my nose cones 10mm or less in diameter, and a contoured area down towards the end. the refill is less than .250 so you have lots of room to work with.



So your threads (section to barrel) are 9mm?


----------



## mredburn (Mar 28, 2018)

I use 10 x.75 inside 12 x .75 single cap thread or 12 x.8 triple cap thread, on a pen with .510 od body and .565 od cap. (apx 13mm and 14mm)
I use 8.5 x .75  inside 10 x .75 cap thread on smaller bodied pens and caps.
 That allows me to make them either roller ball or Fountain pen and still use a converter.
I use a through hole of .307 to allow the converter to pass through on the 8.5 threads.
I use  9 x.75 or 8 x .75 if I have no need to worry about it being used as a fountain pen.


----------



## magpens (Mar 28, 2018)

Cody, if that is an acme thread, I like it !


----------



## PatrickR (Mar 28, 2018)

I like it. I made one similar in shape and size out of a RAW kit and pheasant wood. It feels great in the hand, but without anything to define the cap or a clip its not obvious that its a pen when closed.
Taper the nose cone and add a few details.
Nice work!


----------



## mark james (Mar 28, 2018)

My comments are only to the color, finish and profile - I have little experience to add to the other issues.

From what I see, a black matte finish - I LOVE that!  The basic profile of the finished pen I also like.  A slight taper at each end might be nice, but as displayed, it's very nice.

Very nice, Cody.

I'd love to see a version with a slight taper at both end, same finish and no roll stopper or clip! *(How's that for a request!!)*


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 28, 2018)

Love the matte black... makes me want to see how it would look in matte purple (hint hint :wink: ). I like the look of the closed pen a lot, but I agree that more of a taper on the nose cone would look a little better.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 28, 2018)

Love the body and cap shape. I too think the nose cone could use more of a taper, or maybe a dished area like a fountain pen section then the short taper to refill.  

Loving the flat black. I'd like to see you get crazy and add accents in red.


----------



## magpens (Mar 28, 2018)

*Telepathic Pen-Making ... Miles Beyond Uri Geller*

I was right about thinking "powder coating" a week or so ago.

Can't get over this coincidence.  Is it paranormal ?



> September 3, 2014 5:51 PM PDT - Michelle Starr
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/brain-to-brain-verbal-communication-in-humans-achieved-for-the-first-time/
> 
> ...


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 29, 2018)

magpens said:


> I was right about thinking "powder coating" a week or so ago.
> 
> Can't get over this coincidence.  Is it paranormal ?
> 
> ...




It is truly frightening to think that Mal is controlling my mind, on the other hand, I can always tell SWMBO that Mal made me do it.


----------



## magpens (Mar 29, 2018)

More likely, Cody, based on sequence of events, it would seem that you are controlling MY mind ! . At present, that doesn't scare me at all because, so far, I greatly admire your thought processes that seem to motivate the great pen designs and innovations that you come up with !!! . Keep it up !!!! . So far I like it and willingly accept the potential in all this !! :wink:


----------



## MiteyF (Mar 29, 2018)

As a lover of the aluminum Raw kits, I really like this. Personally with a pen as simple as this, I think a small roll stop would look nicer than a clip.


----------

